# Computer Speakers



## Crayola (Nov 22, 2009)

Hey all. So at the moment i have logitech z4 speakers hooked up to my laptop for music and movies. my room isnt greatly large. Im looking for something either 5.1 or 2.1 to replace the z4 for hopefully under $350. What can you guys suggest?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Anything you get for $350 isn't going to be much of an improvement (you're in Home Theater in a box territory). I"d start saving up for a receiver that decodes Dolby TrueHD, a pair of Home Theater caliber speakers (Infinity Primus, Behringer 2030A, and Insignia Bass-reflex all have a good rep for cheap speakers), and a decent powered sub (Dayton does well in the $100-200 market).

As you find products that catch you eye, post models here for feedback.

Good luck.


----------



## Crayola (Nov 22, 2009)

Thanks mate. Some of the stuff looks good. Any idea where i could get them in Australia?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

The behringers should be world wide, not sure if the dayton (partsexpress) ships to australia or not. THe insignias are Best Buy, so if you have access to Best Buy, you should be able to get them.


----------



## enigmaticEntity. (Oct 1, 2009)

PE does ship to Australia - though you might want to see if Dan (darcheraudio.com.au) can get them to you cheaper than straight from PE (shipping is expensive). 

Plus, you can always DIY...


----------



## yukonwill (Mar 1, 2010)

Does Altec Lansing ship worldwide?


----------



## Spuddy (Jan 2, 2010)

eBay is your friend! As are internet classifieds like Craigslist, though I don't know if you get it down in Oz.. Gotta be something like it at any rate though. If you don't mind going "used, but good condition" then you have all sorts of good stuff available- I don't know about other brands, but I just snagged some used Klipsch RF-3 towers for $300, and that is perfectly consistent with what I've seen for sale on internet classifieds, so you could definitely do likewise with a little bit of searching, and if you're lucky you could do a lot better.. I've seen some insane deals online from people who just didn't care about money and wanted their stuff gone fast, so the sky is the limit.

How is the Aussie $ compared to its American counterpart right now? I guess that should be factored in as well  It was pretty bad last year, but hasn't it gotten better for you recently?


----------



## punisher101 (Feb 26, 2010)

If its for a small room I recommend the Logitech Z5500 (5.1 THX Certified, Digital Coax, 2xOptical, Direct inputs). They rival most HTIB that I've heard and there a of lot more inexpensive.


----------



## Allan (Dec 17, 2009)

I recently went a totally different route and got much better sound for much less than $350. I had a nice vintage receiver sitting around being underused. I decided to put it to use, then got some inexpensive bookshelf speakers on the bay. Hooked the receiver to my sound card and I get very nice warm sound.

The receiver is a Kenwood 4070 from the 1970's which cost a little less than $100. I did have to replace the lamps in the receiver and I think that cost about $25 - $30. (The lower wattage Kenwood, Sansui, or Marantz can be picked up pretty cheaply because most people want the more powerful ones.) The speakers are KLH Model 21's I think, and they were about $50 including shipping, no mods needed on them.

The only drawback with this set up is that it takes more space, so if you're in an already crowded room it wouldn't work. The other potential drawback with using vintage equipment is that you may need to do some work to bring them back to life. The work I had to do with these was pretty easy. Most of the lamps I replaced were fuse-type plug and play. I think there was only one that wasn't a fuse type lamp and I had to solder wires for one. It would have worked fine without the lamps of course, but it looks much better this way.

Allan


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Hey Allan,
That is the way I do it as well. I also use an older Kenwood VR-507, and a full compliment of RBH Sound speakers MC-414C, four MC-4C and a TS-10AP sub. Some might think it a bit much for a computer set-up but, I like it 
I think you went the right way, you get much better sound this way vs. typical "computer" speakers.


----------



## Allan (Dec 17, 2009)

nova said:


> Hey Allan,
> That is the way I do it as well. I also use an older Kenwood VR-507, and a full compliment of RBH Sound speakers MC-414C, four MC-4C and a TS-10AP sub. Some might think it a bit much for a computer set-up but, I like it
> I think you went the right way, you get much better sound this way vs. typical "computer" speakers.


Hi Mark,

You definitely went whole-hog! I love mixing vintage and modern this way. You get to combine computer and vintage hobbies with great results.

Allan


----------



## RishiGuru (Feb 2, 2011)

Crayola said:


> Hey all. So at the moment i have logitech z4 speakers hooked up to my laptop for music and movies. my room isnt greatly large. Im looking for something either 5.1 or 2.1 to replace the z4 for hopefully under $350. What can you guys suggest?


How about the new Corsair SP2500. I heard they are pretty good.


----------



## svi (Feb 28, 2011)

First of all I apologize for my bad english.

I had the same question and following friend's advices (sound engineers and musicians) I finally choose Behringers b2030a. My doubt was about buying an amplifier and passive speakers or active ones. My listening is in near field and I wanted something to complement my headphones. 

My current setup is really fine and I'm overwhelmed of response and accuracy:

- UCA 202 (Behringer). A really simple and accurate external sound card (cheapest and compatible with all the measuring software). It is USB and is directly attached to the computer. It has RCA inputs and outputs and a SPDIF (optical) out.
- Foobar for reproduction (free and full of official and 3rd party plugins). Adavantage: it runs very well with ASIO4ALL (a driver that avoids the internal soundcard and windows treatment of sound). 
- Behringer's DEQ2496. The jewel. From the spdif out of the UCA linked to the optical input. Acts as DAC and EQ. Amazing, cheap and full of internet advisory.
- From the DEQ2496 using XLR outputs (balanced, avoiding electrical noises) to an ART DTI. This is a convenient small box with RCA, TS and XLR inputs and outputs. So you can convert almost every type of connector.
- From the RCA ouputs of the ART to the CORDA ARETTA headphone's amplifier (cheap and one of the best pieces I ever seen). It feeds my Denon AHD5000 cans
- From the XLR outputs of the ART to the B2030a`s. 

The DEQ accepts memories for EQs so I have one for the Denons and other for the B2030a.

Using drcop (see at internet sites), AUTOEQ (from the DEQ) or REW (in this forum) you can equalize your room. And the improvement really blows me!

I hope it helps you


----------



## sTechnical (Mar 15, 2011)

Bowers & Wilkins MM-1
These elegant speakers produce clear, detailed, balanced sound that's a step above typical… computer speakers -- and notably above most other top performers. This is partly because these speakers include their own digital processing that outperforms what's provided by most computer sound cards. The premium price doesn't prevent reviewers from warmly recommending them.
hope u like them.......
thanks.....


----------

